# Basic question re: MAC, viruses going across networks



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a network with a MAC and a PC. I use the PC to surf the Internet (Cable modem). I have never used a browser to get on the Internet with my MAC. Is it possible for a virus to travel across the network to my MAC computer? :4-dontkno


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

I think is is possible for the virus to "find" the Mac, but the virus, even if it recognized the Mac, could not infect the mac because it uses a different way of operating.

I am 99% sure you can not get a virus on your mac fom the PC. It just wouldn't be compatable.

BMR777


----------

